
Ask HN: Why does Hacker News block me when I visit with a VPN? - hellofunk
Is this new behavior, and if so, why? I&#x27;m surprised that at site with the content of HN would not be sympathetic to VPN connections. I now get this error [0] when I try to visit with my VPN.<p>The VPN is PIA, same as I&#x27;ve used for years, never an issue on HN before. I have to turn it off to view the site now.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;Ez2MR
======
ColinWright
From:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

    
    
      > Please don't post on HN to ask ... us
      > something. Instead, please send it to
      > hn@ycombinator.com.

------
staunch
My guess is that HN banned PIA's shared VPN gateway IP address(es) by mistake.
A large number of users making requests from the same IP(s) can look like
abuse.

There's an unban feature, visit:

    
    
        https://news.ycombinator.com/unban?ip=<your public IP>
    

You can search "ip" to see what your current public IP is.

------
useranme
HN seems to also treat connections from Tor differently. If I visit HN from
Tor and click on "login" HN pretends it takes forever to establish a
connection. But if I first click on an existing HN link and then login, then
pages load ok. HN could do better to protect the privacy of its users.

------
j_s
This may be a CloudFlare feature, which you can bypass.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13719366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13719366)

------
lovelearning
If voting abuse is the problem, HN should allow access to content and
discussions, and disable only actions like voting and flagging.

------
mkempe
You're not alone in experiencing a similar issue on HN while using a VPN.

